# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  DHT and womens hair loss

## jillhogue

I am trying to do some research on this topic.. I have found that trace amounts of testosterone found in women are also being converted to DHT. Is there any women out there who have experienced any hairloss from DHT?

Thanks,

Jill

----------


## maddy17

Testosterone is NOT the only source of DHT.   The body can make it from several sources via several steps.   Androdiestenone is thought to be key source in women more than T.   Also, there is a "backdoor" process where it can be make from 17-OH-progesterone.     The 5-alpha-reductase enzyme is sped up by insulin.   So you may have always had the same level of androgens, but as we get older we tend to get insulin resistance, and our bodies make more to compensate, and higher insulin, faster 5-AR enzyme, more DHT.   Are we having fun yet?      

Get a blood test.   T, DHT, and 3-adiol-glucoranide (which has a few names) but is basically DHT metabolites (what is broken down after DHT is used up) - which will tell you more about what is going on in the skin with DHT rather than the serum DHT concentration.   Median DHT in non-symptomatic women is around 9, if you are 16-18 you will be symptomatic.   Also get numbers on your andro, 17-OHP, estrodial, DHEA and DHEAS and SHBG.

----------

